# Thai: มือถือเครื่องแรก



## confidence

Hi, is there anyone who can translate this มือถือเครื่องแรก
I think it is Thai and it is some kind of question.


----------



## palomnik

It is Thai.

I believe that it means "smart phone," i.e., a mobile phone with various computer features, but I'm not up on the latest terminology for gadgetry in Thai, I'm afraid.


----------



## confidence

Hi, thanks for the quick reply are you Thai or other? and how did you come to that answer please


----------



## palomnik

I am other.  I am learning Thai and I plan to relocate there shortly.

I could read that it was a mobile device of some kind.  The rest I had to look up.


----------



## Auld Lang Syne

It means

"first cell (mobile) phone" 

to clear it up, "the first cell (mobile) phone someone has own."

It's not a question.


----------

